# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  J. Edgar

## Eve

Or J. Edna, as my father called him 40 years ago.
It was good, not great, didn't involve much thought to the observer, but as time goes by, I am thinking it was a great acting job by Leo, definitely Oscar worthy.

----------


## JEK

Is it a book?

----------


## andynap

Leonardo DiCaprio wrote a book??

----------


## katva

Huh?  This is way too confusing for a Sunday night!

----------


## andynap

This is a book forum- Eve posted a movie review and mentioned Leo-(Leonardo DiCaprio)- JEK asked whether there was a book. I followed up the Leo reference. We are funnin Eve.

----------


## katva

I know :) I was teasing as well......I should have replied to Eve----when I read her initial review, I had no idea what she was trying to say...I get it now!(sort of) :)

----------


## andynap

How is Tom? Takes abit for the Zithromax to work. I had bronchitis last year and couldn't get an Rx on the island- forgot Norman is a doctor. The pharmacy gave me OTC stuff that helped. Next year I bring my own antibiotics.

----------


## katva

Thanks, Andy----he is fast asleep, and not feeling much better before he dozed off.  This is a recurring ear infection----I was so worried, as we have to fly out on Wednesday-----The doc always perscribes the z-pac for this when he gets it.  Should do the trick.  This is the last time we will travel without antibiotics!

----------


## Eve

I know, I know, wrong thread. Maybe because others were talking about tne movie TGWTDT here and I got confuaed.  I guessa movie can be in this thread if it started as a book.

----------


## JEK

Right you are! Rule 4532 of this forum. The Tatooed One had a huge following in print in this forum.

----------


## katva

.....and rule no. 10,235 1/2 is that the book thread can become a discussion on ear infections and forgotten antibiotics  :)

----------


## Eve

Unless I write it.

----------


## andynap

At least you know where you stand... :P

----------


## MIke R

the rule is any thread  can go in any direction until you are told differently..... :crazy: 

raise your hand if you colored within the lines as a kid


hmmmm..yeah...thats what I thought...  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## NYCFred

> Or J. Edna, as my father called him 40 years ago.
> It was good, not great, didn't involve much thought to the observer, but as time goes by, I am thinking it was a great acting job by Leo, definitely Oscar worthy.



IMO, a much better acting job by ol J Edgar...for 40 years or so....LOL

----------


## Eve

Good thing he died when Nixon was there.  I don't know who was more paranoid.

----------

